# [9/2009] How do YOU decide where to travel to?



## hefleycatz (Sep 24, 2009)

I'm so amazed at how many people plan so far in advance for their timeshare travels.  How do you decide where to go?  Do you look at airline fares and then pick something to go with, or do you plan destination then airfare?


----------



## hibbeln (Sep 24, 2009)

We plan "major" trips from a wish-list we made about 10 years ago of places we wanted to go with the kids before they go to college.  We fit those in as they seem "right" and the school vacations work out with the weather at the destination. (For example, last Easter was a trip to Greece)  Those trips we usually plan a year or more out.

Then we have "grab the opportunity" trips that we see a deal and grab it. We went to San Francisco last February that way, and down to Mexico in August to see the Mayan ruins the same way.


----------



## andrea t (Sep 24, 2009)

We also work off a "dream list".  Its a list thats always changing.  Maybe I'll see a show on travel channel and add it to the list.  Maybe my son will do a unit in social studies that really interests him (after he did a unit on Ancient Greece, we booked Greece for the following summer).  If there are "BIG" trips on the list, we always know if its a "go" more than a year in advance.


----------



## JudyH (Sep 24, 2009)

We have two TS weeks a year to use.  We always exchange to Caribbean every other Dec. for two weeks.  We put in exchange requests as soon as the weeks are banked.  Lately, I've had a conference in Santa Fe NM everyother year, and twice I've been able to exchange for that.  The one remaining week I use for impulsive trips, sometimes those showing up on the sightings board.

Most of our cruise trips have been impulsive decisions, although they may be more than 1 year out.  At a bluegrass music festival, I heard about a bluegrass music cruise on Carnival.  We booked it.  Another Caribbean
cruise some friends asked us to join.  I just booked a Mediterrean Cruise for July 2010 based on a email that sounded delicious.

I am the planner, researcher, and if driving, the driver.  DH does nothing except help pay!!!  He doesn't care where or when we go, never criticizes my choices, and always has a great time.  A win/win situation.

And then there's like suppose I saw Allen House in London, or Westin St. John, I would go no matter when.........

Most of my trips are planned almost a year or more out, because of my work consideration (spring is a really busy time, he has to work in fall also), don't like to go in winter cause of snow and ice here (I have a horse farm and its too risky), May and June is tricky cause of grass coming in and having to be careful with the horses.  March, April, July, August, Nov, Dec are my best months to get away.


----------



## ScoopKona (Sep 24, 2009)

We pick six or so places without looking at prices. Then we look at prices.

India and Japan are always two of the six, but we have yet to find anything that qualifies as a "deal." Next year it will probably be someplace in South America. Possibly Peru.


----------



## dougp26364 (Sep 24, 2009)

There are places we've been to where we enjoy going again. Some places are yearly destinations for us, other every few years. We also try to pick at least two new destinations of places we've never been before, just to keep things interesting (we take 6 weeks vacation per year). How we decide is just looking around at where we haven't been and what looks interesting. 

We have a sort of list I keep in my mind but nothing really firm. Maybe two years out I'll start a rough list and then start looking at options. At 18 months out I start firming up plans to use our home resorts or exchange and by the time 12 months out comes along, I have deposits and request for exchange to the places we'd like to travel to and home resort reservations for the home resorts we'll go back to for that year. Sometimes I think the planning of vacations is half the fun.


----------



## Talent312 (Sep 25, 2009)

We float with the wind and land whereever our fancy takes us...
For major trips, we alternate domestic + international, and throw in occasional cruises.
Extended weekends are either a quick+easy flight away, or someplace local.

Typically, I look at where our budget can take us and propose 2 or 3 ideas for a place
we have not been. We negotiate, which means that we go where my DW wants to,
and my job is to figure out how to get there (and pay for it).


----------



## markbernstein (Sep 25, 2009)

There are various factors, like the list of places we want to see, family, etc.  Probably the most unusual factor is that we like to attend the annual World Science Fiction Convention when it's in a convenient and interesting place.  (We went last year because it was in Denver, and my sister lives in Denver.  We went this year because it was in Montreal, and that's a city we wanted to visit.  We're not going next year because it's in Australia, and we can't afford it.  We're not going in 2011 because it's in Reno, and we have no interest in going to Reno.  )

We just bought our first timeshare earlier this year, and were able to trade into Hawaii in January 2010.  That was high on the dream list, so we grabbed it.  Our plan for 2011 is to trade into Orlando in the summer, and take my son, daughter in law, and two granddaughters.

Sometimes, it's the right offer at the right time.  We spent four nights in Palm Beach this year because Marriott offered us a good package.  In 2007, we got a package from Westin for a resort in Scottsdale, so we combined that with a few days at the Grand Canyon.  Great deals have also gotten us onto a couple of cruises.


----------



## happymum (Sep 25, 2009)

Usually because someone on TUG or TS4MS has raved about a resort!  
When the opportunity to exchange comes up, well - how can one resist!

Think Four Seasons Aviara, Marriott Newport Coast, Harborside, Windjammer Landing, Four Seasons Scottsdale, Highlands Inn ........


----------



## x3 skier (Sep 25, 2009)

We try and go to Europe every year using FF Miles. I find out where I can get Biz Class tickets and then go from there. Eventually we wind up in London at Allen House for our week in Oct. Same thing with our Spring trips to Mexico since our week at Club Regina is floating.

After many many years of traveling, London or the Continent and our week at Club Regina covers us for TS Deals.

We also look for Vegas Hotel and Air Fare deals and then make a short/long trip for the shows.

About every three years or so we throw in a cruise, usually for a week.

Being Retired does have its advantages. 

Cheers


----------



## elaine (Sep 25, 2009)

*it started with the RCI book*

15 years ago, my Dad would bring the RCI book on our family TS trip.  It was our "wishbook" and we would spend hours looking at it and planning our family vacation the following year.  Now that we are also TS owners, we have our TS "bread and butter" trips--annual Disney trip staying in TS(grandparents live nearby and join us) and 1-2 summer beach trips using fixed week timeshares. Then, every other year or so, we add a "bigger" 2 week trip (Hawaii, Europe, Canada, etc.) depending on what we want to see and what works with our kids' ages and interests.  I don't know that we would have ever thought of traveling so far without that RCI book! Elaine


----------



## Passepartout (Sep 25, 2009)

We have 'the list' for big trips- (anything over 3 weeks or so). That covers the nooks and crannies of Europe and Asia. So far, despite our best intentions, the magic trip hasn't materialized to Southern Africa or Aus/NZ or S. America. Our domestic getaways are usually where we can score a last call, or points trade at short notice. We 'plan' family get-togethers a couple times a year, and usually there's a week or two in Mexico if nothing else looks interesting. It surprised even me that we've ramped up cruising to a couple a year. Who knew that a boat ride would have appeal?

As stated: retirement has it's perq's.

Jim Ricks


----------



## djs (Sep 25, 2009)

I frequently search for what's available on II's site over the next year or so and will grab whatever strikes my fancy.  The only exceptions to that was one year where we wanted to get a DVC and put in for a search and a day later got Saratoga Springs; the other example was earlier this year when someone (I believe Cindy of RickandCindy fame) posted in sightings that a 2B in Maui was available for the following week.

Other than the occasional trip to Vegas I don't do any actual planning on places to go.  Sure there are places I'd put on a dream list, but at the same time I've been more than happy with what I've been able to snag by searching II.


----------



## UWSurfer (Sep 25, 2009)

We put together a wish list when we bought our first HGVC a couple years ago and have been working our way through the list.  

Additionally we have an every-other-year usage week on Maui, and try to pair a week there with a second week on a neighboring Island using RCI, HGVC or a combination there of.


----------



## DaveNV (Sep 25, 2009)

I'm more interested in geographical areas, rather than the timeshares I find there.  We don't hang around the resort, and tend to be on the go so much, the timeshare becomes more of a home base than a destination.  (Case in point:  We're spending next week in southern Utah.  But we'll be sleeping three of the seven nights in different motels scattered around the area, as we visit the national parks we plan to see.)

So for me, it's mostly about location.  I know where we'd like to visit, and I check those areas regularly.  If I find a reasonable timeshare there, then I'll book it.  Appropriate transportation follows.  

What I like most is having choices.  There is so much out there to be seen, I just hope I have enough years left to make a serious dent in my travel bucket list.  

Dave


----------



## Icc5 (Sep 25, 2009)

*5 weeks*

We each get 5 weeks vacation from work and usually I will ask if there is anywhere the wife wants to go this year.  We usually then decide on a week here, a week there, two here and leave one to go visit grandkids.
Sometimes it will be something like (well, we haven't been to this state before).  Last year it was Texas and Louisiana.  Who knows what next year will bring?
Bart


----------



## chriskre (Sep 25, 2009)

I usually use my fixed week beach weeks in the summer most years but sometimes will only use 2 of the weeks and do a pfd with one week and try to do last minute exchanges for long weekends.

I also take many trips to disney and Orlando every year, usually just long weekends for CHristmas and Food & Wine & to see Joyce Meyers in person.

Then I am working my way around the good ol USA and trying to see every state preferably by staying in timeshares.  So I try to do a 2 week stay in each state in different areas of the state like for example this year I went to Cape Cod, Boston and the Berkshires in 2 weeks.  I plan to do that every year.  Getting a different flavor of each state.  

I live in Miami so of course we have tons of cruise ship deals for Florida residents so I usually do a cruise every year.

About every 3-4 years I do an International trip. This year it's Spain, but I always go in off season and try to get a deal on an II getaway like this years Marbella deal for me.  I used to do Globus & Trafalgar tours but since purchasing timeshares I prefer to do regional discoveries on my own.

I also will do a trip or 2 each year using lastminute.com's last hour deals.
Usually to places that don't have timeshares like Charlotte, NC to visit friends.

In all I probably take 10 to 12 trips a year on average.


----------



## pcgirl54 (Sep 26, 2009)

Own a fixed summer week and for the first ten years I worked off a wish list based on resorts I read about on Tug top resorts and beach areas I wanted to try. Lucky enough to have been to the majority of them because of the trade power of my week. Westin in Maui and Harborside Atlantis,South Seas Planation on Captiva, Charter Club Marco Island, Royal Resort in Cancun are some of the TS we tried due to Tug. 

Windjammer Landing, St George Club Bermuda,Tradewinds Cruise and St James Club Antigua are resorts of interest left on the list. 

 Sometimes we add 2-3 days to our TS week to check out some city of interest then review prices for a multileg flight layover. Have yet to be able to fit Memphis into this but it is on my list so DH can see Graceland and Palm Springs is another place I would like to visit for a few days but not a week.

I read the Tug Review section for pros/cons and then compare to tripadvisor reviews. Post any travel questions on Tug for more advice and then add those areas to Expedia airfare alerts.

My new list has some of  the National Parks like Yosemite and Yellowstone. We have mapped out a  rough draft of a 10 day trip to see Yosemite,Tahoe,Monterey and Napa but have not decided when to go.

Never been to Europe. DH wants to rent a motorhome to travel cross country which I feel is not affordable due to rental expenses and gas mileage.

Have been Southern and Western Carribbean cruises. Would like to try Alaska,Panama Canal. For me the draw is not the cruise but the destinations as I do not care for a lot of days at sea.


----------



## John Cummings (Sep 26, 2009)

I am retired and my wife is a homemaker so we can go wherever we want, whenever we want. We don't follow any set pattern and do not plan around timeshares. We have been to about everywhere that we want to though sometimes I will spot something in a magazine or on TV etc. that could be interesting. Our trip to the Utah National Parks and hwy 12 in May/June was the result of an article I read in American Lifestyles magazine. We are planning on going to Hawaii next April/May because we haven't been there. We are also going to New York City next summer because we fell in love with NYC when we spent a couple weeks there last summer. For the past 5 years, we have made 5 visits at 2 weeks each to the Grand Mayans in Mexico. That was because we love the resorts. We go on far more non-timeshare trips than timeshare. Our trip to Utah was non-timeshare. We pick destinations we would like to go and then decide on accommodations. Price is not much of a factor.

Our trip to New York City next year will probably be our last timeshare trip. Timesharing does not suit our preferences except for the Grand Mayans or New York City. We have gotten tired of the Mexico trips. We do a lot of 3-5 night trips around Southern California. We just spent 4 nights at the Agua Caliente Casino/Resort in Rancho Mirage a week ago. We are going to Texas in a month for 8 nights to see our new granddaughter. We just got invited by Harrah's to the Bette Middler show at Caesar's Palace in Las Vegas plus 3 nights at Caesar's palace in November. That is fully comped but we haven't decided for sure yet whether we will take the offer. We spend about 50 nights a year in hotels.

The long and short is that we tend to just do whatever we want.


----------



## Rose Pink (Sep 26, 2009)

We tend to plan around where the children are.  That means I will be flying to Washington state now that DS and my *granddaughter* are there.  We are all meeting up in San Diego in November for a family get together with my other DS and his wife.  He is reinlisting and having the ceremony aboard the Midway.

Other than that, my vacations tend to revolve around where DH  happens to be working.  When he was in Rochester, NY, I flew out to see Niagra Falls and visit my brother.  When he was in Alabama I went with and we drove down to Pensacola to see DS and wife (before they moved to Washington).

We take short trips to southern Utah to see theater.  We are going to Tuacahn and to Cedar City next week.

DH and I would like to take a driving vacation up through Idaho (I was born and raised there) but timing hasn't worked out yet with his work.


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 26, 2009)

John Cummings said:


> We are planning on going to Hawaii next April/May because we haven't been there.



John - Hawaii is going to be your new favorite place!  You are going to love it!  

Where are you staying?  If you are only going to Oahu, consider visiting at least one other island.  Honolulu has a lot to see and do, but it is very urban, and to see the real Hawaii, you need to visit the other islands.


----------



## John Cummings (Sep 26, 2009)

DeniseM said:


> John - Hawaii is going to be your new favorite place!  You are going to love it!
> 
> Where are you staying?  If you are only going to Oahu, consider visiting at least one other island.  Honolulu has a lot to see and do, but it is very urban, and to see the real Hawaii, you need to visit the other islands.



We have requested either the Wyndham or HGVC at Waikiki from SFX. We like urban which is why New York City is our favorite destination by far.


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 26, 2009)

I hope you will consider adding a week on another island - every island is very different.

I recommend this driving guide for Oahu - it is an oversized book with gorgeous photography, too.  Driving and Discovering Oahu


----------



## x3 skier (Sep 27, 2009)

John Cummings said:


> We just got invited by Harrah's to the Bette Middler show at Caesar's Palace in Las Vegas plus 3 nights at Caesar's palace in November. That is fully comped but we haven't decided for sure yet whether we will take the offer.
> The long and short is that we tend to just do whatever we want.



Saw Bette last year and it was great. Take the freebie, you will enjoy the show. 

We too, do pretty much whatever we want to do, when we want to do it and where it gets done. 

Cheers


----------



## John Cummings (Sep 27, 2009)

DeniseM said:


> I hope you will consider adding a week on another island - every island is very different.
> 
> I recommend this driving guide for Oahu - it is an oversized book with gorgeous photography, too.  Driving and Discovering Oahu



Thanks for the info.


----------



## John Cummings (Sep 27, 2009)

x3 skier said:


> Saw Bette last year and it was great. Take the freebie, you will enjoy the show.
> 
> We too, do pretty much whatever we want to do, when we want to do it and where it gets done.
> 
> Cheers



I am still trying to convince my wife but she is warming up to it. I told her we need to act fast or they won't have any tickets left. Her concern is that it is just a few days after we get back from Texas.


----------



## hefleycatz (Sep 28, 2009)

This will be the first year traveling without DD's for vacation.  We've always done quick little trips here and there without them, but big vacations they have always enjoyed.  I quess that is why I'm having a hard time trying to decide.   I feel guilty planning something that I know they won't be a part   of.    

Thanks for everyone's input.  I guess we will need to sit down and make a list, although, hubby just says you pick.  Went to Harborside this year, so maybe we'll look at Mexico.  We've only been to the NV - PV area, so I'd like to explore other places.


----------



## John Cummings (Sep 28, 2009)

John Cummings said:


> I am still trying to convince my wife but she is warming up to it. I told her we need to act fast or they won't have any tickets left. Her concern is that it is just a few days after we get back from Texas.



We are going to do it. I booked the offer this morning for the Bette Midler show and 3 nights at Caesar's Palace in a luxury room in the new Augustas Tower. We are combining this with another offer we received from the Silverton in Las Vegas so we will be spending 6 nights altogether in Las Vegas. I also booked our flights from Ontario, CA to Las Vegas on SWA so we are good to go. It will be a little hectic as we will only have 3 days between our trip to Texas and this one.


----------



## lscott (Oct 1, 2009)

*Anywhere, Anytime*

We are retired, only one timeshare to trade.  We usually travel spring or fall, as summer is the best time here to stay home on the farm by the river.  Except for a long weekend convention at various cities and an occasional trip to the ocean with family.
I have never set sights on someplace and requested first, always bank our place in January and then keep looking for what II has available.  Usually not much in prime time. We like to go places we have never been.  Husband just says "Surprise me" so I make arrangements and tell him later.  
We leave for Ogunquit Maine in 2 weeks, just because it was available, had never been there and thought why not?  Have always read about the Maine coast and this is Wyeth country, etc.  We may freeze but looking forward to the trip.
Other places we have been just because they were available:  Victoria BC; Waikiki; San Francisco; Puerto Rico (3 times); Scottsdale AZ (3 times); London! Edinburgh! and several places in Florida.
Also we have been to London and Scotland several times non-timeshare and we go to Chicago for the annual blizzard nearly every year.  It's good to be retired.  Would be better with money.


----------



## Reno27 (Oct 4, 2009)

most of the time, i chose where to go first, then i checked on the website, what the uniqeness of the destination n at the last, i checked on airfares.


----------



## Timeshare Von (Oct 4, 2009)

We look and consider about a year to 18 mos out.  First we consider where we currently own our fixed weeks and whether or not we want to go there.

Next, what business trips are on my agenda and whether or not any of them are of interest for a combo trip utilzing a TS exchange.  That's how/why we did New Orleans this past summer.

Then we look at my (paid) holiday break between Christmas and New Years - - and where do we want to go - mostly somewhere warmer than Milwaukee in January!  Last year it was Ft. Lauderdale, this year it will be Nashville.

Then we consider other events and places that might catch our eye.  For me it is Alaska (either summer or winter), but w/o a TS.

If there is vacation time left, we try to figure out "what else?"  Two weeks in Hawaii is pretty much an every-other-year trip for us but we may forego 2011 in the cycle to do something for two weeks in Europe, especially since we are bartering our 2010 and 2010 Waikiki for our Alaska trip next summer.


----------



## pointsjunkie (Feb 2, 2010)

i try to find air and places that fit into our travel schedule, i travel a lot but only during certain times of the year. 

i basically find places that have free air with FF miles then look to see if there is a timeshare to trade into or a Starwood hotel to use points. if a timeshare reservation is not a done deal i book rooms at the hotel so i can book the air, so either way i know we are going.

of course we have a list of places we will visit. so i am very flexible.

working on 2011 now.


----------



## Talent312 (Feb 2, 2010)

What I want to know is how this hose-head found such an ancient thread which no posts since October to tack onto.  Its like the "Night of the Living Dead." Nevermind.


----------



## Patri (Feb 2, 2010)

Other people do the same thing. Why pick on this guy?


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 2, 2010)

Talent312 said:


> What I want to know is how this hose-head found such an ancient thread which no posts since October to tack onto.  Its like the "Night of the Living Dead." Nevermind.



He's a spammer...... posts deleted/banned


----------



## John Cummings (Feb 2, 2010)

DeniseM said:


> I hope you will consider adding a week on another island - every island is very different.
> 
> I recommend this driving guide for Oahu - it is an oversized book with gorgeous photography, too.  Driving and Discovering Oahu



Denise,

FYI, we are going to one of the other islands as well. Our trip is all booked and set for April. I just bought the plane tickets a couple days ago.

The first week we will be at the Kona Coast Resort on the Big Island and our second week will be at Waikiki on Oahu.


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 2, 2010)

GREAT!  Have a wodnerful time!  Can't wait to hear your impressions of Hawaii!  

If you will have a car, be sure you get the book I recommended - it is the BEST driving guide for Hawaii!

ALOHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!


----------



## John Cummings (Feb 2, 2010)

DeniseM said:


> GREAT!  Have a wodnerful time!  Can't wait to hear your impressions of Hawaii!
> 
> If you will have a car, be sure you get the book I recommended - it is the BEST driving guide for Hawaii!
> 
> ALOHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!



We won't be getting a car. We prefer to take tours and let somebody else do the driving. Any suggestions for good tours. We are interested in sight seeing tours only.


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Feb 7, 2010)

John, make sure you go up to the Kohola Coast area, north of the Waikoloa Beach area and go to some of the beaches, Hapuna, the one by the Mauna Loa and 69 beach. They are the best ever.
Liz


----------



## John Cummings (Feb 7, 2010)

olaopa said:


> I sure do look at prices, see I like travelling so for me it doesn't really matter where I go, as long as it is safe and inexpensive. I use quite a lot a web site called easyclicktravel since over there I found out prices are cheaper . I simply look at what they've got to offer and I decide where I feel like going this time, pretty much like choosing a pack of chocolate in the supermarket. I really like it this way



EasyClickTravel is no different than many other travel sites. Their hotel rates are higher than some of the others like Cheap Tickets.

If you are a member of Costco, they have some excellent deals on hotels through the Costco Travel department.


----------



## John Cummings (Feb 9, 2010)

olaopa said:


> Well my experience tells me differently John. I found Easyclick travel cheaper in most cases.



I just checked several hotels in Honolulu and New York City and EasyClick was considerably more expensive across the board than Cheap Tickets. In fact in most cases the rates were cheaper on the hotel sites than EasyClick. Also EasyClick did not have nearly as many hotels.


----------



## talkamotta (Feb 9, 2010)

I go to Longboat Key every year.  Its my favorite resort.  

I go to Hawaii at least every other year.  Changing off to different islands. 

If I can get into Banff in the summer, I grab that opportunity.  

Other places I go as the opportunity arises.  Of course I have a wish list that keeps growing.  There is never a shortage of places to go.   Other places like Sedona/Flagstaff/Grand Canyon, I can always go back and find different things to do.  

Most of my vacations have been timeshares but cruises are always good for a change of pace and I still can do tents.  

I have to major goals:

1. To see as many of the National Parks in the U.S and Canada

2. A cross country trip staying in mostly timeshares and grouping at least 5 weeks in Florida (southern states) for one winter.


----------



## SMcdo (Feb 15, 2010)

Although our original strategy was to "visit places on our life list", that plan has changed to "return to our favorite places to re-enjoy them with our daughter".

To keep the adventuring spirit alive, we always take side trips to our main destination to scout around for future trips.  That's how we enjoyed Sedona on our Grand Canyon trip, whale-watching on our honeymoon in Hawaii and Niagara Falls on our Maine vacation last summer. 

Our most long-term planning is when we need National Park lodging, because that can fill up over a year in advance.  We thought this would be a problem matching National Park visits with week-long timeshare exchanges, but it has worked out well and gives us time to explore with our side trips.

Next up are probably Washington DC and Yellowstone National Park, but you take a great exchange when and where you can get it!


----------



## Judy (Feb 15, 2010)

We make three kinds of trips (We're retired). 

The first is to visit our sons.  Those we have to do at the last minute because their schedules are always changing.  We'll check airfares and when we find a cheap one (like a Southwest ding), we book it.  Then we go on priceline, hotwire, or hotel sites and book lodging.  We only stay a few days, so timeshare is not useful.

The second are trips to places that have good scuba diving.  We have our favorites, so it isn't hard to plan ahead.  Usually we book a timeshare first and then wait for decent airfare to come available. When there aren't any timeshares where we want to go, we'll stay in a hotel or take a cruise.

Third are trips from our bucket list.  Those are longer, further away, and more expensive.  So we have to plan them over a year in advance.  Three years in a row we've been able to combine a timeshare stay (to get over jet lag among other things) with a tour or cruise and frequent flier seats on the flights:  Egypt, French Polynesia, and coming up next fall India.

I forgot to include trip type #4.  I guess it's also a "bucket list" type trip, but closer to home.  We've been visiting National Parks in the summer.  First I look to see where it's likely that we can get an exchange into timeshare(s) in the vicinity.  Then I put in a request.  As soon as flights become available, I start looking for good prices.  So far we've visited Rocky Mountain National Park (staying at Worldmark Estes Park), Yellowstone and Grand Teton National Parks (staying in Worldmark Yellowstone), and Mesa Verde National Park (staying in Wyndham Durango)  This summer we're going to Yosemite National Park (staying in Worldmark Bass Lake)


----------



## shifty1981 (May 11, 2010)

I realize this thread is a bit old, but I couldn't resist posting:

1. Are you all retired? How in the world can you book vacations like this on short notice if you're still working?
2. So I get the idea that TS weeks are cheap as far as accommodations go, but you still have to pay for food, transportation there, and plane tickets. Where's the money tree I'm missing out on?
3. A lot of people seem to book trips yet make no mention of the cost of plane tickets. If you want to go to Africa or Hawaii, that's great. But a good TS deal doesn't matter if the plane tickets are easily $1000-$1500 round trip per person. Again where's the money tree? Do you just do what's best regardless if the plane ticket is a deal or not cuz the hotel is so cheap comparatively?
4. I thought my DW and I were good planners, but never have we planned a trip more than 6 months out (and usually the 6 months out is us agreeing. Then it's more like 1 month out where we finalize details). With no idea about work or "life" and what it entails, planning a trip 12 to 24 months out seems so foreign to me (us). 
5. I'm getting the feeling most people don't have sub-5-year-olds in TUG. I wonder if there's a thread recommending good TS places if you have young ones. 
6. I can't wait to retire! Only another 35+ years to go (if the Govt doesn't raise the age to 80 years old!). All the retired folk I know of just clean their houses and tend to their lawns. No one's going anywhere beyond a 2 hour drive away.


----------



## John Cummings (May 11, 2010)

I am retired. My wife and I make several trips a year. We usually spend 2-3 weeks in timeshares and 60 nights a year in hotels. We are shifting away from timesharing as we prefer luxury hotels/resorts to timeshares. I am sure there are some TUG members with small children.


----------



## zcrider (May 11, 2010)

Shifty 1981,

  Everyone on here is very different.  We live in different parts of the world, work different kinds of jobs with different schedules and make different incomes.  We are all different ages and there are lots of retired people that are TUG members, but lots of young people too.  
  So what might be unthinkable for one person is very doable for another.  Some people have lots of money, some people just gets lots of airline miles from work, some people live close enough to drive to great destinations.  The only thing we all have in common really is most all of us enjoy timesharing and getting good deals.  There is no one answer to that question of how does everyone afford the time and money to travel even last minute, because we all do it differently.  That is always the tricky part, balancing the two.  When you really love traveling you find a way to get there in your budget and your time frame.  To get the really good TS deals you usually have to either book a year or so in advance or be able to go last min.  
  There are even lots of people on here that only vacation one week a year, it is just most people like that don't spend as much time reading these boards and posting.........we are mostly addicted travel junkies.


----------



## brigechols (May 11, 2010)

I'm a Tugger with 3 yo twins. With school schedules, it is a lot easier to plan a year on advance - particulary spring break. I take advantange or last minute deals that are driving distance from home. No money tree - just careful planning and monitoring air fares.


----------



## Happytravels (May 22, 2010)

*no money tree here..........*

We started TSing about 10 years ago when our four kids where still at home. Planning for summer vacations were fun to me. (BIG TRIP TO DISNEY was fist on the list) I have three step sons that never went on a trip before.  So we could go anywhere and they would have enjoyed it. Now the kids are grown and have two grandkids and one on the way.........So our schedule has lightened up a lot.  We go when we want were we want.  We have always worked a lot (no money tree here.....)(two jobs) and are now down to one and try and take at least five to eight weeks per year.  Some with the kids and some without.  It is very difficult to get everyone together with jobs school......new babies..so we make the reservations and then ask if they would like to join us. 

I will say that when we first started traveling we did fly more....but with airfare getting sooooooooo expensive we have downsized even that. We drive to most or our destinations...We only fly once or twice a year now.  (we are still trying to build our mileage accounts to get FF tickets )

Planning some trips over a year in advance helps me research all there is to do in the area, best shopping, attractions and find any deals that maybe out there.  Talk with other TUGGERS that have been to the area and they can tell you where to get 2for1 tickets cheap eats etc...........


----------



## Talent312 (May 22, 2010)

For Shifty:

1. I'm not retired. I don't book more than a long weekend on short-notice.

2. Its more about the quality of vacation (not being confined to a dingy little room not much bigger than a walk-in closet. You can save on food by dining in, abd you can save on transit by driving to your resort (unless its in Africa or Hawaii).

3. There is no money tree. Either you pay the freight... regardless of where you stay... or you stay home. Like I said, its as much about how you travel, and not so much about saving $$,

4. Plan Ahead... It can be done. All you need to do is pick out some high priorty areas and sort thru the options. Once you narrow down a location, the details on how you get there and what you will do kind'a fall into place. B4 I started TS'ing, I never would have believed that I could have my travel plans for 2011 settled by now, but I found that thinking L/T and not being rushed has significant advantages.

5. Think L/T. That 5-year old will soon be a teenager who want their own space. Having dependents of any age in tow is a good reason to TS (or use a suite).

6. Just futzing around the house is not much fun in my book. Need money to travel? Start building a nest-egg and do not overspend on shiiny toys.


----------



## shifty1981 (May 22, 2010)

Thank you everyone for the tips. I have been learning so much. My wife and I hope to rent our first TS next week!


----------



## geekette (May 22, 2010)

I wish I were retired!  no, I have years of work.  No money tree here.  I work for every cent! 

I'm lucky to have excellent benefits and to generally like my job.  it is flexible,  I've always been able to put something on the calendar.  Far easier to be able to say "can we pick another date for that?  I'm going to be in _____" in their planning stages than to get squeezed into "oh, that won't be a good week for me to be away" because suddenly, there is NO good week for you to be away.  

If you know your business well, you'll learn which seasons are best for you to be gone and target those.   I actively schedule my time off because I need it for stress management.  I am not one of those people that saves up time off, I use it when I need because we only close 3 days of the year.  

Granted, I'm well-established in my career and therefore have a bit more leverage to take off when I choose than someone just starting out.  But if your vacations don't get in the way of your work, there is no reason why they would not want you to go get refreshed, come back ready to rock.  people need down time.  good employers know this.  that's why I'm with the employer I'm with vs a more critical business - I can't do 24/7, I've paid my dues on that.  Me Time is a higher priority than my company.  not that I advertise it quite that way  

I manage my own area and work it out with business side.  "Do you care if I'm gone ___ of 2011?"  "Uh, no, I have no idea what's going on then."  easy.  start talking about being gone at Thanksgiving, see what happens.  

No kids, except steps, a couple grands, local.  None of my family is here.  I grew up taking the month of August with a conversion van and popup camper, us, and often Grandma and generally Heading West.  meeting zillions of mom's relatives.

vehicles grew.  early rv/van (winnebago Navaho I think), then the 35 ft, then a bus.  66 mci  had been a liquor salesman's travelling entertainment suite.   Wild...  but Mom and Dad would put on 80k miles a year hauling motor demos and towing a van, and RVs can't hack it.   they remodelled it when he retired.

I always thought I'd have an rv.  and then found timeshares.  I don't have to park it, or clean it or insure it.  I do maintain it annually but I don't have to know how everything works and can leave it to smarter minds.  stock it when I arrive, not before we go.  sooooo much easier!

we budget for travel expenses and will never be frequent fliers.  drive whenever possible, fly when we must.   If you start saving for High Air a year in advance, it's not that hard.  When the credit card bill comes, transfer the money from savings over to pay it off.  I also toss spare coins into a giant bottle to use as pocket money on vacation.  if you're good at it, you can amass hundreds of dollars in a year.  grow your own tree.

start looking at airfare specials, see if there are resorts there, post on Tug rentals wanted.  maybe you can get a long weekend at the end of summer?

vacation roulette can be fun if you are super flexible.  cheap air to wherever could be a great adventure.  some places, we've gone beause it was cheap and available when we could go.


----------



## cgeidl (May 24, 2010)

*The five/five/one/one plan*

November 1 - April 30 Five months in AZ and one month HawaiI using 3 TS weeks in Hawaii. we also use one week in Scottsdale
May1 -October 30 Five months CA and one month on the adventure trip.Try to use a couple timeshare weeks on the trip.ADventure trips are to foreign countries and we have Botswana,Egypt, Thailand,and parts of Japan on our future trip list
We have two homes and stay a week in our TS in Scal enroute to our home near San Fancisco. This year will be at Dana Point.
As we get two weeks for each of our  TS deposits in TP or II we have eight to ten weeks and we try to get the kids to use one or two. Sometimes we lose a week.


----------

